# Tax deduction / audit



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

What was the ratio of mes did you deduct per dollar made? Total miles vs the one uber states you drove on app? Anyone get audited?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

iUBERdc said:


> What was the ratio of mes did you deduct per dollar made? Total miles vs the one uber states you drove on app? Anyone get audited?


If i got audited, i would claim all of the deductions i didnt take.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> If i got audited, i would claim all of the deductions i didnt take.


What were your ratios?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I pay people to do my taxes.
Jackson Hewitt.
I used to own stock in the company.
A friend of mine manages the office that i go to.

Which reminds me,i also forgot to deduct last years tax preparation fees !


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> I pay people to do my taxes.
> Jackson Hewitt.
> I used to own stock in the company.
> A friend of mine manages the office that i go to.
> ...


Don't forget the mileage to drive there and be sure to factor out the personal part of your return!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

This will depend greatly on the market.

After all a the cheapest market is only 37% of the per mile per minute rate as the most expensive in the US.

(orlando being tied for cheapest) {NYC being the most expensive}
(65c a mile) {$1.75 a mile}


Your personal % deducted could be everything between 25% and 186%.


----------

